# How do I defeat the seat safety sensor?



## Darrell41653 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought a new Husqvarna YTH 21K46 and I cant stand the safety seat sensor. Sometimes I need to lean a little. Anyone know how to get around this thing?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

some use a mini switch under the seat where you can put a little wooden wedge to hold closed,
If the motor stops when you unplug the wires, you could if you really want to, unplug them and bridge the wires.
not the safest option but your choice.
Cheers


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Your model should have two wires to the switch.Unplug the connector,and run a jumper wire between them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If its the big button style like mine i just took it off, and put 2 screws in it to hold it closed all the time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,that's what's shown on the parts diagram.Good call.


----------



## Darrell41653 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I figured it out. I just screwed the big cap closed as wjjones suggested.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Darrell41653 said:


> Thanks everyone. I figured it out. I just screwed the big cap closed as wjjones suggested.



Good to hear. I had to do mine for when my wife mowed it would bounce her up off the seat constantly making the engine backfire, and cutout. I think they could have come up with something a little less sensitive. I also know what you mean about leaning out to miss a tree, or on a small incline, etc it would cut out then too..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Darrell.
"Thanks everyone. I figured it out. I just screwed the big cap closed as wjjones suggested."

Wuz yer gonner do when the tractor police comes after you.:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Majority of the sensors on my fleet were long gone when i got em- however i disabled the annoying seat and reverse switch on my '92 White LT12 when it was brand new - got old trying to back out from under a pine tree and have it quit on me.......


----------



## Cotton (Oct 4, 2011)

*The way I bypassed the seat switch on a Husqvarna YTH21K46*

I have the Husqvarna model number YTH21K46. The seat safety switch proved troublesome for me when I had to lean to either side of the seat while mowing. It was not only troublesome but hard on the motor since it had to stop and start when I moved on the seat. 

My solution: This mower has a plunger switch, (part number 29 in the parts list), beneath the seat and the plunger switch has four wire connectors connected to it. I first removed the four prong connector. I then took the seat off the tractor and removed the plunger switch. Then I took the plunger switch apart (which is very easy to do). I then put a "rubber chair bumper", (these are used for screwing to wood dining chairs to protect the floor from scuffs and scratches), between the plunger and outside of the plunger switch. The "rubber chair bumper" has an indention that allows the plunger switch to fit into. I discarded the screw of the rubber chair bumper. Then I put the seat back on the tractor. One good thing about this method is that the "rubber chair bumper" can be taken out anytime and it doesn't damage any parts.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Darrell.
> "Thanks everyone. I figured it out. I just screwed the big cap closed as wjjones suggested."
> 
> Wuz yer gonner do when the tractor police comes after you.:lmao:


OSHA ..... on the lookout for reckless unsafe grass cutting Hooligans !!!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I hear the Attorney General is flooding Texas New Mexico and Arizona with tractors with the seat safeties defeated and tracking them to Mexico.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry for duplicating the post. I tried to remove the first one but was not able to do it. This is my first post at Tractor Forum so inexperience may be part of the problem. If anyone knows how to delete it then plz let me know.

My freshly cut grass neither looks reckless or unsafe but "I" felt both reckless and unsafe when on a steep bank and my tractor motor suddenly stopped running.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Cotton.. I took care of the double post for you...


----------



## deglakewood (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, I simply put a 'C' clamp on the unit and drilled holes in the tabs, inserted cotter pins. See pic. The 'block' technique simply didn't last because of bouncing and vibration - it failed.
This approach is reversible.
BTW - Don't do this. Good Luck!!


----------



## Charon9 (Mar 30, 2014)

Will all due respect to those who have found ways around this, I think "my way" is easier and does not require a lot of hard, complex, or permanent types of modifications. And it will only take you about 37 seconds to do.

*Instructions (with pictures)*
1) Move the seat all the way forward
2) Lift seat
3) Unplug the switch on the bottom of the seat
4) Look at the plug side (opposite from the wires) and grab one of the small metal tabs of the "shorting bar" (see picture)
5) GENTLY pull out the metal tab (see 2nd picture)
6) Leave UNPLUGGED to bypass the safety --- PLUG IT IN to turn safety back on (so your dumb cousin can use it)

DONE

NOTE: This is the same on the 3 plug units as well; it will look very similar.

I will not respond to messages or e-mails through the forum (they are shut off) - I simply wanted to post this information and I hope it helps.
Take Care! Bye


----------



## gtcutter (Apr 16, 2015)

i couldnt pull out the pin as in post 16, i got worried id damage it, but how do get the seat switch out (image in post 15) mine doesnt seem to want to twist- thx- john


----------



## revmark (Dec 28, 2014)

I just engage the parking brake. Takes 2 seconds. I can then hope off.


----------

